# Changing filter pad on cycling 36 gallon



## TN Fishman (Oct 13, 2013)

Hey guys

New here and I'm cycling a 36 gallon. Couldn't find a thread about this.

I need to change my carbon filled filter pad in my filter. My current pad is too clogged to flow properly. I've read that you shouldn't change anything while cycling so I tried to clean it in tank water but it's still overflowing on the side due to filter being so dirty. 

To keep my bacteria growing, should I put the old pad in the back of the Filter so the old pad will transfer bacteria to the new pad? Then I guess I would remove it after a couple of weeks..?

Thanks

Andy A


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Yea if you can keep it in filter then that will work,if not placing it in tank itself is better than just removing it.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

IF when you say in the back, you mean there is a compartment behind the pads big enough to just drop in the old pad
and the water flows around it...it's not in any slots etc. then yes. It only has one side exposed now due to by pass is
that right ? If this is the case it will be good to put it in back of the new pad and will transfer the bacteria. You still will
or may get a rise in ammonia because some water was still flowing through it. You didn't say if it was a "fishless" cycle.
This link will cover that well. 
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f66/fishless-cycle-15036.html
The following part is not co-signed by any members of the forum...yet...
I have had tremendous success/w the product in the link. On one occasion I changed the substrate and the other occasion I messed with the bio-media in tanks which I had. Both times the ammonia shot up quite a bit. I put in some of what is in the
link as per directions and in 24hrs the ammonia level was normal again and nitrates were there. I have only used it those
two times in this capacity. The other time I used it was when I added fish and wanted it to boost the Bio-bacteria.
That is not an extensive track record so don't count on it being a quick fix. But if you had some and the ammonia spiked
you might try it just to see.
Aquarium Products Freshwater Biozyme at PETCO


----------



## TN Fishman (Oct 13, 2013)

Thanks.

Yeah, I meant putting it behind the new filter pad. I tried to rinse the old one again and it's supporting the water flow but there's a hole on the side where the carbon falls out so I probably need a new pad. 

I've made many mistakes with my new aquarium. I had about 5 tanks when I was in high school and didn't do my research when starting this one up. I thought I knew enough but I was wrong.

I used the quick start stuff, then did the stability for a week. I later read that stability makes an unstable bio filter . I added too many fish too fast and one had ich so I'm currently cycling my tank and treating ich with heat and salt. It's a total mess. 

I have moved past the ammonia to nitrite, working on nitrite to nitrate part. I have measurable amounts of nitrate so I'm getting there. I've been doing 20-50% water changes every other day or so dealing with high nitrites but I read that my high salt content due to ich treatment will protect the fish from the nitrite levels. Though I'm still doing frequent water changes.

I haven't lost any fish due to water conditions or ich but I did have to return 2 of my favorite fish because I tried to mix the most aggressive fish (Malawi cichlids) with others fish. Another mistake. Just trying to do my best to deal with my errors and correct everything. I will eventually have a cichlid tank. I have 3 cichlids about and inch long and a bala shark about and inch. I know the bala will be too large for my tank one day but I will cross that bridge when I get there.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

All sounds about as good as it could.
Since you are in the habbit of changing water(good for you and your fish) I would say don't worry about the carbon falling out and even get rid of it altogether.Carbon can do nothing waterchanges won't due better unless there is a "unknown"contaminent in your water.As far as healthy/stable tanks go carbon is useless and I was going to recommend that you cut the top off of the pouch and dump it.It will realease all that it has absorbed in short time.Even "lab grade" carbon rarely last more than a week or two!
Waterchanges,waterchanges and then maybe a waterchange.
I always treat ich with kordon rid ich,but others have had good sucess with quick cure.Any med with formulin and melachelite green will take of ich in short order if the salt and heat fail'You need to be 85+ for the heat to work.
Ich | The Skeptical Aquarist


----------



## TN Fishman (Oct 13, 2013)

Yes, I'm at 87 degrees with 1 tsp=1 gal salt ratio replacing salt when I do water changes. I've had it this way for a week, will continue for at least another week. I also bought some plants so I'm keeping them in a bucket by the window so the salt won't kill them.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm not so sure I would like having ich, a high temp, high salt, and nitrites going on at the same time. IMO, much better off doing 50% until the nitrites to get to 1ppm or below, lower the temp back down to normal, normal salt levels if you want, and then treat with either of the two meds mentioned above. Just remember when you do the water changes and you want to replace salt only put in enough for the water you removed.

High temp and exposure to nitrites is too much stress for me.


----------



## TN Fishman (Oct 13, 2013)

They seem to be very happy even with high temps salts and nitrites. Hopefully I will be past this phase in a week. I am trying to avoid using any meds if at all possible. Yes, I am only replacing salt that has been removed with water changes. Keeping the same ratio.

Thanks for the concern. I realize I'm not doing things the right way. I will know better when I start my next tank and when I add fish to my current one. I am going to have to invest in a quarantine tank and I will fishless cycle my next one. I hope to get a 60-120 and put oscars in it in the next 6 months.


----------



## TN Fishman (Oct 13, 2013)

Ok, put a new filter pad in and put the old one behind it. It's working well and cleared up the water from all the debris that came out of the old one when I rinsed it.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Rinsing pad in tank water is done in a bucket when you change water.You rinse the pad in the water you are going to discard,not the tank itself.
Hope I didn't misunderstand last post?But if I did then nevermind!


----------



## TN Fishman (Oct 13, 2013)

I rinsed it in tank water in a bucket but when I reinserted it, there was debris when I started the filter again. It has since cleared up. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## TN Fishman (Oct 13, 2013)

Glad to report my ammonia and nitrites have dropped to 0! Cycled this sucker! Ich treatment is almost done and no signs of ich.

Btw it took 2 days short of a month to cycle.


----------

